# Thoughts on FN Five-seveN



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Was thinking about picking up a Fn57 but wondered if anyone here has or has used one and has any thoughts on it. Mostly going to be used for target shooting and for home defense. Though reading it's specs it's fairly light could it be used for concealed carry?

How is the accuracy? And feel and function of the fn57?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I went and looked at one and was not impressed. It looked and felt like a toy to me and I also have a carry permit and would not want to have to try and conceal a weapon of that size. Just my two cents- there are members on here who are experts, but I am not one of them.


----------



## midway (Apr 21, 2011)

5.7
ammo is still a little expensive for target shooting but as others have said and found true
recoil less than a 9mm,follow up shots are quick
it is a little big for cc
ammo selection for home defense is a factor 
check out the 5.7forum 

midway


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Currently carry a kimber cdp pro2 was thinking maybe switching to a fn57 which is lighter but longer or maybe going to a glock 27/29


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

midway said:


> 5.7
> out the 5.7forum
> 
> midway


Will do havent found that forum yet thanks for the tip


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it would be a fun gun to have in my collection, one day. Nice round. It comes down to what you like.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I also think a 5.7 would be a fun pistol to shoot.....especially if you could rent one and plink away. It's expensive and so is the ammo unfortunately. I just don't know if it fills any real niche for me personally. I prefer a heavier round for home defense .45 (Glock 21sf), which should get me to my semi-auto 12 gauge and then become my back-up.

I've also used the glock 26/27 for carry (plus a ton of others). Really like the Walter PPS, mainly because it's so thin I don't have to be concerned with printing at all. I'll carry something larger in winter but the PPS just works for all occasions. 

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Joker31 said:


> I've also used the glock 26/27 for carry (plus a ton of others). Really like the Walter PPS, mainly because it's so thin I don't have to be concerned with printing at all. I'll carry something larger in winter but the PPS just works for all occasions.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jerry


Somehow I missed the Walther PPS I'm going to look into it. Ao you enjoy it? Carries and shoots well?


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I REALLY wanted to like it, but grip didn't feel right, but thats just personal. Too big for CC. Check out fnforum.net


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I bought the PPS for my wife as a CCW. My wife doesn't feel comfortable carrying so I used it for CCW myself and never stopped. Shoots very well, the sights are easy to pick up, and it's very comfortable for carry. 

The biggest plus though is I'll wear it under anything. I used to leave my Glock at home because I felt like I was printing.....never had that issue with the PPS. I recommended it to my brother, who like me has carried just about everything, 1911's, Kahr, S&W, Glock, Keltec, H&K.....and it's become his primary carry also. Again though, If I can get away with carrying anything (at least for short bits of time) I'll carry my full sized Glock 21sf.....but for daily carry, concealment, comfort, accuracy and reliability combined, the PPS is my top choice of any pistol made. 

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Would u go with the 9mm or 40? I've never owned a 9mm only 45 and 22 for handgun calibers


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Since I originally purchased the PPS for my wife, I went with 9mm. I don't have a problem with any round really. I think the 9mm would tend to have less muzzle flip, thus allowing for quicker follow-up shots. It's accurate enough that I don't have any problem putting rounds where they need to go quickly. I've carried .380, 9mm, .45 and 10mm. I prefer 9mm and .45 as I tend to get shots off quicker with them.


Best, 
Jerry


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

Joker, How is the trigger on the PPS? Iv'e never shot one. I am looking at a slimmer option than my P2000sk. I am more comfortable with Double action hammer guns, but like the PPS size. 
The Ruger LC9 looks like a good one if all the lawyer features don't bother you.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

It has a real crisp break to it. I'll probably run up to the range this weekend if you feel like trying one out....let me know and I'll try and meet you at the ERML range, just throw a PM my way. 

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've thought about the PS90 and Five-Seven, but I didn't want to add another caliber to the stable, even though the 5.7 caliber is what makes it great. I also think FN is a little too liberal with polymer. Even though they are tough guns, they still scare me when their guns have flex and creak a lot.

Elite Ammunition makes the best defensive ammo in 5.7 in my opinion. The factory ammo has to be nerfed due to the GCA68 prohibition on armor piercing pistol ammo.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Me and my boys did several penitration tests using 5 wet phone books so it was easy to find the bullets and putting a 57 up against the PMR 30 .22Mag I can't justify the huge cost difference in weapon and ammo. I know I will not shoot mine near as much as my PMR. The FN is Very Accurate IMO just $$$$.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For any thing other than target shooting, the FiveSeven is nothing more than an expensive toy.

Due to ammo restrictions we can not get take full advantage of the 5.7 round's potential.

Lets look at two mass shootings, FT hood who used the FN and Tuscon where a G19 was used. In both tragic events we can look at something though that can tell us about each weapon. Both had the same amount of ammo capacity and in both incidents, 30% of people were fatally wounded. The G19 was loaded with target FMJ and not a quality HD round, I have a feeling if so, there would have been more people killed.

Its terrible using these tragedies this way but the way I see it, in an HD situation the G19 is the obvious choice at 1/3 the price and cheaper and better ammo.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I love my Five Seven! Ammo is pricey, but it is a fun weapon to shoot and groups really for a pistol other than the compact 1911 in .45 this is my new ccw! Wish I could get my hands on some SS190 rounds !!


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like if nothing else would be a fun gun to own and shoot even of not beat for carry and ammo is pricy


----------



## midway (Apr 21, 2011)

5.7
its all about personal preferance
many pros and cons
my self its high cap,low recoil,follow up,shoots flat,penetration and keyholes
ask the yotes


----------

